# lots of common sense



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi I would just like to say since I have been on this forum whether posting or reading that there are always positive and helpful answers, there seems to be a lot of common sense out there and I thankyou all for all your help with my posts and problems I have had over the last year since being on the forum.

SO.............. THANKYOU ALL AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU AND LETS HOPE THIS ONE WILL BE BETTER XXXX:smthumbup:


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

kendra2705 said:


> Hi I would just like to say since I have been on this forum whether posting or reading that there are always positive and helpful answers, there seems to be a lot of common sense out there and I thankyou all for all your help with my posts and problems I have had over the last year since being on the forum.
> 
> SO.............. THANKYOU ALL AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU AND LETS HOPE THIS ONE WILL BE BETTER XXXX:smthumbup:


Happy New Year Kendra! ::hugs:: 

A much better year for all I hope.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

DITTO X:smthumbup:


----------

